# Wag & Bone



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone going to this????

The Wag & Bone Show - whats on

I thought I might as its not too far away from me and I never go to any doggie events  I think Archie will enjoy it!!!


----------



## HandsOnPaws (Apr 18, 2008)

I thought it wasn't going ahead anymore? I thought they were having the cold wet nose show instead?


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

HandsOnPaws said:


> I thought it wasn't going ahead anymore? I thought they were having the cold wet nose show instead?


whats a cold wet nose show? it was adverstised in the petplan mag i got in the post today so I looked it up online


----------



## HandsOnPaws (Apr 18, 2008)

Cold Wet Nose coldwetnose is the blog of Bev Cuddy, editor of Dogs Today magazine. She was the original organizer of the W+B show but they cancelled it last year because the charities weren't happy with the amount of money that was raised and so wouldn't support it 

So Bev created the Cold wet nose show this year The Cold Wet Nose Show

Now that the RSPCA are involved in the "new" W+B show, i wouldn't be attending even if i could


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

windsor just down the road from me was going to go last year but forgot.

i surpose they thought the wag and bones went very well and done the other one
which is good as gives people the idea a dog can do more than just being a pet they can have fun doing stuff etc agility and so on


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

HandsOnPaws said:


> Now that the RSPCA are involved in the "new" W+B show, i wouldn't be attending even if i could


Sorry but I think thats a little silly, if everyone did that they would have even less funding and be even worse, if anything the RSPCA need more surport so that they can improve.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Gemma83 said:


> Sorry but I think thats a little silly, if everyone did that they would have even less funding and be even worse, if anything the RSPCA need more surport so that they can improve.


unfortunatly the RSPCA lost alot of money on the stock market so do they really deserve support when the money which is meant for the animals is being gambled?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Gemma83 said:


> Sorry but I think thats a little silly, if everyone did that they would have even less funding and be even worse, if anything the RSPCA need more surport so that they can improve.


so they can loss thousand of pounds on the stock exchange


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

carol said:


> so they can loss thousand of pounds on the stock exchange


someone didn't read my post


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

you put it up as i was writing


----------



## HandsOnPaws (Apr 18, 2008)

Exactly! The RSPCA is a money driven corporation! They don't want to help, they want to keep their statistics looking good. They take pets off people who don't deserve it and leave pets with the people they definitely shouldn't be left with! They like money and publicity and i do not like them!


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

This was a thread about a local dog show not another RSPCA argument, I was just wondering if anyone else was going and if its any good as never been before.

The only doggie thing I ever been too is when the guide dogs for the blind did a vintage car day at ripley, we went every year with the vintage car and I doubt its going to be like that as no cars!!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah loss thousand apon thousand on the stock exchange 

and when you do call them they dont come or dont want to know.
as i have done in the pass
i found a bunny running round fighten they didnt want to know 
then found a few foxes over the years in need of medical help they didnt want to know so i caought them and took them to my local vet,
who done a quick medical and gave them stuff then they got sent up to trent park who have a wildlife clinic.


----------

